# PC to Laptop Data Transfer over Dlink Router



## lnknprkfrevr

Here is my query :

My Setup:

1. I have a Desktop and a Laptop.
2. Both have windows 7 ult x86 on it.
3. I have a D-link (DIR-655) router which is Wi-Fi capable and A normal Dsl modem.
4. Dsl modem and router are connected through ethernet cable. Internet from modem is sent to router to transmit a wi-fi signal.
5. Laptop Has wi-fi card But Desktop does Not.
6. Laptop accesses the internet from the above mentioned router through wifi.
7. Desktop is connected to router through ethernet cable to access internet. 

So with above setup, I want to share data on the desktop and laptop using 'the router' and 'the wifi card on laptop' . Thanks in advance.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Right click Computer and select Properties. Under "Computer name, workgroup, and domain settings", click Change Settings. Then click the bottom button that says "Change". Add a workgroup name (whatever you like - home, "your last name", etc.) and click okay. It will tell you to restart, so do so.

Follow this guide to enable file and printer sharing:
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Enable-file-and-printer-sharing

Perform both steps on both computers. Once this is done, you should be able to click "Network" from any explorer window (it will load and search) and you'll see the other computer on the network.


----------



## lnknprkfrevr

voyagerfan99 said:


> Right click Computer and select Properties. Under "Computer name, workgroup, and domain settings", click Change Settings. Then click the bottom button that says "Change". Add a workgroup name (whatever you like - home, "your last name", etc.) and click okay. It will tell you to restart, so do so.
> 
> Follow this guide to enable file and printer sharing:
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows-vista/Enable-file-and-printer-sharing
> 
> Perform both steps on both computers. Once this is done, you should be able to click "Network" from any explorer window (it will load and search) and you'll see the other computer on the network.



Did what you said but still facing problem. The both the systems are detected on each other . BUT when i try to access the desktop windows says 'You do not have enough permissions , contact your service provider' . Do i need to change something in the router firewall settings ? If yes, I dont know what to change   Please help .


----------



## voyagerfan99

So they're detected but if you click on one you can't connect to it? Is that correct?


----------



## lnknprkfrevr

voyagerfan99 said:


> So they're detected but if you click on one you can't connect to it? Is that correct?



Yes exactly. Both systems find each other but cannot access each other.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Run through this list and see if any of these help you:

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Why-can-t-I-connect-to-other-computers


----------



## turbodiesel

right click on my computer click properties go to the computer name tab 

make up a workgroup name (has to be the same on both computers) eg: if computer 1's workgroup is HOME then computer 2's has to be HOME as well 

then you need to go to File Sharing and turn it on on both pcs


----------



## voyagerfan99

ryan.white said:


> right click on my computer click properties go to the computer name tab
> 
> make up a workgroup name (has to be the same on both computers) eg: if computer 1's workgroup is HOME then computer 2's has to be HOME as well
> 
> then you need to go to File Sharing and turn it on on both pcs



Thanks for saying the same thing I did


----------



## turbodiesel

sorry i didnt read what you said


----------



## voyagerfan99

ryan.white said:


> sorry i didnt read what you said



Helps to do that before responding to a thread


----------



## GaryCantley

1. Put anything you want to share into the "Documents" folder and share that.

2. To share the desktop, I believe (but could be wrong) that you have to share the root of C:\

3. Go to Network and Sharing Centre, then Change Advance Sharing Options, and remove the 128bit encryption.

As both machines are Win 7 cant you use HomeGroup?


----------



## lnknprkfrevr

I am getting this error as in the screen shot when i double click on my desktop in the homegroup . OURDESKTOP is the name of my desktop.


----------

